# Quick anime avatar fag question



## AnOminous (Aug 20, 2017)

I always wonder this about you dudes who always have anime chicks as avatars, sticking their tongues out or whatever or obviously being sexy.

Do you actually want to BE these chicks?

Why would you otherwise pick them as your avatar?  Do you want to bang them yourselves or are you trannies or gay dudes trying to cruise for dick by using these hot anime chicks as avatars?

It's always weirded me out and I've never understood it.  

Are you secretly trannies or fags?  Or what?

Because using a chick as an avatar when you're a dude is either gay, or tranny, or something else.  I'm not sure what.


----------



## drain (Aug 20, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> chicks as avatars, sticking their tongues out



hi


----------



## BadaBadaBoom (Aug 20, 2017)

Hi


----------



## El Porko Fako (Aug 20, 2017)

DrainRedRain said:


> hi


Better than your last avatar tbh.


----------



## drain (Aug 20, 2017)

El Porko Fako said:


> Better than your last avatar tbh.



im a pervert


----------



## ShittyRecolor (Aug 20, 2017)

Where does all of this leave me, though?


----------



## Black Waltz (Aug 20, 2017)

I'm kind of a fag. Maybe OP has a point..


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Aug 21, 2017)

I liked this picture, and felt it was fitting for this forum. I also think it matches the username I picked.


----------



## Organic Fapcup (Aug 21, 2017)

Anime avatars are a sign of intellectual superiority and enlightenment. People with anime avatars are attractive, intelligent, charismatic and successful.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Aug 21, 2017)

I have a cool skull because I'm a badass irl


----------



## AnimuGinger (Aug 21, 2017)

Just autism.


----------



## Mister Loser (Aug 21, 2017)

It's a need to let people know what you like.


Spoiler: Also known as



:autism:


----------



## Hui (Aug 21, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> I always wonder this about you dudes who always have anime chicks as avatars, sticking their tongues out or whatever or obviously being sexy.
> 
> Do you actually want to BE these chicks?
> 
> ...


Do you want to be the fat guy in your avatar or do you just have it because other reasons? Or is that you and ur a fatty like @Michel ???

P sure it is just for laughs. (I fucking hope)



Dink Smallwood said:


> I'm kind of a fag. Maybe OP has a point..


Touhou avatar.

1. Likes hard games
2. Likes hats
3. Is a pedo

It can be any of these or all 3 really.


----------



## Michel (Aug 21, 2017)

I'm Cool.



Hui said:


> Do you want to be the fat guy in your avatar or do you just have it because other reasons? Or is that you and ur a fatty like @Michel ???
> 
> P sure it is just for laughs. (I fucking hope)
> 
> ...


cunt


----------



## QT 219 (Aug 21, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Why would you otherwise pick them as your avatar?



To trigger autists.


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Aug 21, 2017)

Hui said:


> Do you want to be the fat guy in your avatar or do you just have it because other reasons? Or is that you and ur a fatty like @Michel ???



Probably a soup fetish.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 21, 2017)

do women who have male avatars want to be men?
people choose opposite sex avatars for different reasons


----------



## Hui (Aug 21, 2017)

Avatar shaming!



Michel said:


> cunt


Ur fat! 



Spoiler



Miss you @ the chat btw.  Also FF14 is bad.


----------



## millais (Aug 21, 2017)

@Rio


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Aug 21, 2017)

The source of my avatar's totally not compensating for anything and would sleep with all the anime women in this thread.



Tempest said:


> do women who have male avatars want to be men?
> people choose opposite sex avatars for different reasons



Husbandos need love, too.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 22, 2017)

you have to be :autism: to be an animefag
you have to be :autism: to post on kiwi
it's just :autism:. it binds us.


----------



## Coconut Gun (Aug 22, 2017)

I want to be Donkey Kong holding a coconut gun.


----------



## Rio (Aug 22, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> I always wonder this about you dudes who always have anime chicks as avatars, sticking their tongues out or whatever or obviously being sexy.
> 
> Do you actually want to BE these chicks?
> 
> ...


Yes to all

EDIT:


millais said:


> @Rio


>chick


----------



## Skeletor (Aug 22, 2017)

I like anime.


----------



## Michel (Aug 22, 2017)

Hui said:


> Avatar shaming!
> 
> 
> Ur fat!
> ...


i miss u 2 bb


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Aug 22, 2017)

Skeealator said:


> I like anime.


B-But Skeletor isn't anime.



Spoiler: I mean there's this, but still...


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Aug 22, 2017)

millais said:


> @Rio


I'd do @Rio tbh


----------



## Skeletor (Aug 22, 2017)

You're welcome, bitches.


----------



## Frenda (Aug 23, 2017)

me walking into any thread about animefags ready to powerlevel the fuck out like


----------



## Zeorus (Aug 23, 2017)

I try to see the positive - they are (in most cases) a helpful marker to let the rest of us know that the poster in question is a massive sperg whose opinions should be regarded lightly, if at all.


----------



## admiral (Aug 23, 2017)

I just like Dragonball.


----------



## Un Platano (Aug 23, 2017)

Frankly I think you're :deviant: for even suggesting there's anything erotic about Nichijou.


----------



## ConcernedAnon (Aug 23, 2017)

Skeealator said:


> I like anime.



Skeletor is the top anime villain of all time, I too want to be Skeletor.


----------



## LoneCasshew (Aug 24, 2017)

Anime girls are qt and representing yourself with things that are qt makes you qt.
At least I think that's how it works. R-right?


----------



## BatChatillon (Aug 24, 2017)

It's just a random Picture with a nonsense word on it that would make kinda sense in my native language. Didn't even know the manga the pic was from until yesterday.

That being said: 0/10 would not bang.


----------



## EI 903 (Aug 24, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> I always wonder this about you dudes who always have anime chicks as avatars, sticking their tongues out or whatever or obviously being sexy.
> 
> Do you actually want to BE these chicks?
> 
> ...



:autism: + :deviant: +  + :powerlevel: = anime avatar


----------



## The Nameless One (Aug 24, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Do you actually want to BE these chicks?
> 
> Why would you otherwise pick them as your avatar?  Do you want to bang them yourselves or are you trannies or gay dudes trying to cruise for dick by using these hot anime chicks as avatars?
> 
> ...


A little of everything, my dude.

Not that this applies to my avatar on this forum, this one is me irl.


----------



## HY 140 (Aug 24, 2017)

what does that make me, a girl who uses guys as avatars?


----------



## HY 140 (Aug 24, 2017)

what does that make me, a girl who uses guys as avatars?


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 25, 2017)

Dicaprio Delorean said:


> what does that make me, a girl who uses guys as avatars?



A double poster.


----------



## The Fool (Aug 25, 2017)

No one is supposed to know I'm a dog on the internet, but I'm taking a stand at this bigotry


----------



## Antipathy (Aug 27, 2017)

I have a confession to make.

I'm actually a giant red cross.


----------



## Asuka (Aug 28, 2017)

I have American characters because I am a patriot.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Aug 28, 2017)

<--- Canon gay


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Aug 29, 2017)

ShittyRecolor said:


> Where does all of this leave me, though?


It's a very good question indeed.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Aug 29, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> I always wonder this about you dudes who always have anime chicks as avatars, sticking their tongues out or whatever or obviously being sexy.
> 
> Do you actually want to BE these chicks?
> 
> ...



I don't know about most of these fags but I literally am the real life Gym Leader Elesa this has been established. @Splendid Meat Sticks @Derbydollar @yawning sneasel @Feline Darkmage and more can all confirm.


----------



## Splendid (Aug 29, 2017)

Gym Leader Elesa said:


> I don't know about most of these fags but I literally am the real life Gym Leader Elesa this has been established. @Splendid Meat Sticks @Derbydollar @yawning sneasel @Feline Darkmage and more can all confirm.


It's true, I kicked her ass so hard in her own gym that she cried.


----------



## Hyarrostar (Sep 24, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Do you actually want to BE these chicks?


Screw you!

...but, um... you might be right. *Damn.* Oh, well.


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Sep 24, 2017)

does this count?


----------



## millais (Sep 24, 2017)

NIGGO KILLA said:


> does this count?


It's from that robot anime, isn't it


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Sep 24, 2017)

millais said:


> It's from that robot anime, isn't it


i guess


----------



## KickyerArsene (Sep 24, 2017)

I don't have a female avatar, but if I really liked the character, then gender means nothing.

That's not exclusive to anime avatars either. 
You know, because Null is a hot babe smoking on the couch IRL.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Sep 24, 2017)

I wish someone who looks suspiciously like Varg Vikernes was an anime girl, that would be so fucking lit and/or based


----------



## Hyperion (Sep 25, 2017)

Did I do it right?


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 25, 2017)

I am not an anime.


----------



## Henry Wyatt (Oct 2, 2017)

>not wanting to be the girl
OP is a faggot


----------



## Zarkov (Oct 9, 2017)

They're faggots, every single one of them. They should be deported.


----------



## Haramburger (Oct 13, 2017)

It's overlap the same way adult fans of Rugrats and/or Sonic are also commonly into adult diaper fetish. What you'd call these people who post anonymously online with said avatars is up for debate, twitter seems convinced they're all alt-righters first and foremost. Anonymous right-wing reactionary autists? Someone else can pin it down.



Michel said:


> I'm Cool.


what is this meme
I have a dozen of them in my image folder but I don't know the name to mainline more directly into my veins and ass


----------



## Michel (Oct 14, 2017)

Haramburger said:


> It's overlap the same way adult fans of Rugrats and/or Sonic are also commonly into adult diaper fetish. What you'd call these people who post anonymously online with said avatars is up for debate, twitter seems convinced they're all alt-righters first and foremost. Anonymous right-wing reactionary autists? Someone else can pin it down.
> 
> 
> what is this meme
> I have a dozen of them in my image folder but I don't know the name to mainline more directly into my veins and ass


http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/pickle-rick


----------



## Dane (Oct 14, 2017)

WhatNemesisMeans said:


> They're faggots, every single one of them. They should be deported.



This tbh.


----------



## Haramburger (Oct 16, 2017)

Michel said:


> http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/pickle-rick


----------



## Michel (Oct 16, 2017)

Haramburger said:


> View attachment 297637


----------



## Manah (Oct 26, 2017)

I'm an anime babe irl, op.


----------

